# Can’t find name in keyword



## Topgardenboy (Sep 8, 2018)

I have Lightroom CC, I have been using face recognition to identify people,  it recognised a person who I had 66 photos of, but they were not in the keyword list so I did a search and up they came but the entire list disappeared, so I exited Lightroom then reopened it and the entire list was back but this particular person was missing again. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2018)

There isn’t any face recognition in Lightroom CC, so I guess you must be on Lightroom Classic. Have you tried filtering the list again now to find that person’s name?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topgardenboy (Sep 12, 2018)

How do I filter the list?, if I search for the name it comes up straight away.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 14, 2018)

You just type in the search field at the top of the Keyword List panel. If it's showing up there, I'm wondering if it's nested inside another keyword.


----------

